
Magnetic Shark Repellent - donquichotte
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magnetic_shark_repellent
======
tangue
I live in an island where people got obsessed by sharks lately, and divers
were charged while wearing this device [1] ( usually sharks don't attack
divers here, only surfers).

[1] [http://www.zinfos974.com/Le-shark-shocker-le-repulsif-
anti-r...](http://www.zinfos974.com/Le-shark-shocker-le-repulsif-anti-requin-
en-vente-a-Boucan_a32819.html)

